# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Máy Tiện của MPVMANH.

## mpvmanh

Hôm nay em mở  thêm mục này, giới thiệu về xản phẩm em chuẩn bị gia công xuất khẩu ..
-Là dòng máy tiện Nano, chuyên về gia công phụ tùng đồng hồ, mô hình.. Độ dung sai 0,01

Hiện tại em đã siêu tầm được 11 chú. Xản xuất tù nhủng năm 1900-1945 Made in Gemany (Không biết họ gia công bằng kim loại gì mà bạc đạn đến nay vẫn chua bị mòn)







Cho đến hôm nay dòng máy tiện này không còn được sản xuất nữa, thiếu phụ tùng thay thế cho nên em đã đầu tu lại dây chuyền gia công CNC, Tiện và phay cnc 4trục  dung sai 0,01mm

Đi  xâu vào bàn gá XY..

  Hàng chính hãng của Đức.


 Mấy anh Trung của cũng đã len lỏi vào thị trường châu âu.


 Còn VN sẽ gia công chạy trên thanh trược Hiwin 9mm(Mới nhập về 50 chiếc)

1-Hiện tại em cần tìm chỗ cắt dây cnc, ai làm được in box cho em địa chỉ và gía.




2- Bây giờ em có máy cnc Tiện và phay cnc 4 trục bác nào cần gia công thì liên hệ với bên em, giá cả đẹp cho các bác DIY..


Lh: manhcncpart@gmail.com
004917671616785 Viber.

----------

cnclaivung, dangthiencam, Gamo, haignition, Luyến, thuhanoi, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## mpvmanh

Thép C45 Cái này ko tôi nhiệt liệu có ổn ko các bác.



Mũi khoan và phay nhập khẩu tù Đức về 

 Dao phay Japan.

 Mảnh chíp chợ trời Hà nội

----------


## mpvmanh

Quality control

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt

----------


## hoctap256

em toàn chơi hàng nhập khẩu của âu mỹ ở cửa hàng đầu H2 Nguyễn Công Trứ Tiến Bộ thôi hehe đơn giản là ở đó trà nóng luôn có sẵn hehe
bác có chơi hàng nhập khẩu ở đó ko  :Big Grin:

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Mạnh ới , bác đúng nhà sưu tập đồ cổ cơ khí .... quá đỉnh.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## itanium7000

Anh Mạnh hình như cũng có mê đồng hồ cơ/automatic?

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi ké bác chủ thớt tí  :Smile: 

Có cái sản phẩm như thế này, em cũng vác đi thuê các cao thủ tiện nhiều rồi mà không ai tiện đẹp được như nguyên bản ( tiện cơ ạ ) 




Cả nhà cho em hỏi kinh nghiệm chút, nước tiện không thể đẹp được là do đâu ạ ?  ( đặt 2 cái cạnh  nhau  nhìn biết liền  :Smile:  )  máy tiện  cnc tầm nào thì có thể tiện được như hàng công nghiệp ạ ?

----------


## ít nói

Nước tiện ko đẹp do dao. Ko chọn đúng loại hợp kim chuẩn theo phôi. Mài dao ko thực sự tốt.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh cứ mua dao ghép mãnh bảo đảm bóng đẹp như mẫu .... mua mãnh ghép mới về xài tầm 40-50k 1 mãnh , khỏi phải mài , bảo đảm đúng chuẩn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## mpvmanh

> Anh Mạnh hình như cũng có mê đồng hồ cơ/automatic?


Em thích siêu tầm mấy cái đồng hồ để bàn cuả Pháp bác ạ.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## mpvmanh

Nhìn cái Spindle rất là đơn giản, nhưng gia công thì rất phức tạp

----------


## mpvmanh

> Nước tiện ko đẹp do dao. Ko chọn đúng loại hợp kim chuẩn theo phôi. Mài dao ko thực sự tốt.


Em cắt bằng dao thay mảnh, phay hỏa mặt thì rất là dẹp. Nhưng phay thể tích thì bị gợn sóng.

Có thể em cài đặt thông số ko đúng ko-?


Em dùng 2 con ở giữa, co phải đầu nhọn quá ko?

----------


## Tuấn

> Hôm nay em mở  thêm mục này, giới thiệu về xản phẩm em chuẩn bị gia công xuất khẩu ..
> -Là dòng máy tiện Nano, chuyên về gia công phụ tùng đồng hồ, mô hình.. Độ dung sai 0,01
> 
> Hiện tại em đã siêu tầm được 11 chú. Xản xuất tù nhủng năm 1900-1945 Made in Gemany (Không biết họ gia công bằng kim loại gì mà bạc đạn đến nay vẫn chua bị mòn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hé hé số đầu của cụ 0049... thì anh em làm sao mờ nhờ cụ gia công được bi chừ  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Cho em hỏi ké bác chủ thớt tí 
> 
> Có cái sản phẩm như thế này, em cũng vác đi thuê các cao thủ tiện nhiều rồi mà không ai tiện đẹp được như nguyên bản ( tiện cơ ạ ) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cả nhà cho em hỏi kinh nghiệm chút, nước tiện không thể đẹp được là do đâu ạ ?  ( đặt 2 cái cạnh  nhau  nhìn biết liền  )  máy tiện  cnc tầm nào thì có thể tiện được như hàng công nghiệp ạ ?


1/ Vật liệu

2/ Dao

3/ Tay nghề

4/ Giá cả.


Đừng mài dao nhọn quá, tạo cái R ngay đầu mũi cắt khoảng 0.2mm khi tiện ra sẽ bóng.
Mài rãnh bẻ phoi cũng quan trọng, nó giúp phoi thoát ra ngoài không bị quấn lại vào sản phẩm gây vấp dao, rung dao...

----------

haignition, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> 1/ Vật liệu
> 
> 2/ Dao
> 
> 3/ Tay nghề
> 
> 4/ Giá cả.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bác, chắc cái này phải chạy trên máy tiện cnc, dùng dao ghép mảnh như cụ Nam nói. Cho em hỏi chút, với sản phẩm như thế này có cần máy tiện CNC có thay dao tự động không ạ ? vật liệu là inox 316l, trước bọn em mang inox đặc đi thuê tiện, nếu tự sản xuất được thì  em định mua ống dày dày chút rồi tiện cho nó nhanh ạ, phần giá cả em nghĩ không thành vấn đề  ạ,  nếu làm được nhanh thì đỡ được thời gian chờ nhập khẩu  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Em cắt bằng dao thay mảnh, phay hỏa mặt thì rất là dẹp. Nhưng phay thể tích thì bị gợn sóng.
> 
> Có thể em cài đặt thông số ko đúng ko-?
> 
> 
> Em dùng 2 con ở giữa, co phải đầu nhọn quá ko?


Đây là dao tiện chỉ dùng tạm cho phay khoả thôi.

Dùng con đầu tiên sẽ bóng đẹp

Phay thể tích thì nên dùng mấy con insert trụ như hình:

----------

haignition, mpvmanh, Tuanlm

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Thanks bác, chắc cái này phải chạy trên máy tiện cnc, dùng dao ghép mảnh như cụ Nam nói. Cho em hỏi chút, với sản phẩm như thế này có cần máy tiện CNC có thay dao tự động không ạ ? vật liệu là inox 316l, trước bọn em mang inox đặc đi thuê tiện, nếu tự sản xuất được thì  em định mua ống dày dày chút rồi tiện cho nó nhanh ạ, phần giá cả em nghĩ không thành vấn đề  ạ,  nếu làm được nhanh thì đỡ được thời gian chờ nhập khẩu


Nếu là SUS thì thêm tưới nguội nữa thì dao mới bền và sản phẩm bóng đẹp hơn.

Theo mình thì đầu tiên tiện thành ống đúng kích thướng dung sai Di và Do : cần 2 dao tiện, 1 dao tiện ngoài mảnh hợp kim hình thoi 35 độ và dao tiện lỗ
Sau đó tiện trụ côn bậc và trụ thẳng bên ngoài  và tạo rãnh cầu mặt đầu: cũng cần 2 dao.

Mình chỉ có máy tiện cơ nên sẽ dùng thay dao bằng cơm.

Kích thước không lớn thì nếu có dịp sẽ tiện thử 1 cục thi sản phẩm chơi!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## mpvmanh

> Hé hé số đầu của cụ 0049... thì anh em làm sao mờ nhờ cụ gia công được bi chừ


Xưởng của em nằm ở Thái bình bác ạ,
Các cụ cứ gủi 2 D vào email em gia công cho...

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Nếu là SUS thì thêm tưới nguội nữa thì dao mới bền và sản phẩm bóng đẹp hơn.
> 
> Theo mình thì đầu tiên tiện thành ống đúng kích thướng dung sai Di và Do : cần 2 dao tiện, 1 dao tiện ngoài mảnh hợp kim hình thoi 35 độ và dao tiện lỗ
> Sau đó tiện trụ côn bậc và trụ thẳng bên ngoài  và tạo rãnh cầu mặt đầu: cũng cần 2 dao.
> 
> Mình chỉ có máy tiện cơ nên sẽ dùng thay dao bằng cơm.
> 
> Kích thước không lớn thì nếu có dịp sẽ tiện thử 1 cục thi sản phẩm chơi!


thanks bác, chỗ em cũng có máy tiện cơ nhưng thợ bên em không quen làm đồ chính xác, thỉnh thoảng khách hàng họ cần chữa cháy các chi tiết không kịp nhập khẩu hơi bị cực bác ạ. Bác có trình độ làm máy cnc thì chuyện làm một con máy tiện chắc chắn không có gì khó khăn. Nếu rảnh rang bác bớt chút thời gian ngâm cứu các đồ công nghiệp, giá thành khá cao và số lượng cũng không ít bác ạ. Cái cục em đưa lên hỏi chẳng hạn mỗi năm bên em cũng dùng hết vài ngàn chiếc, các đơn vị khác cũng vậy ạ, cho đên giờ thì vẫn là nhập khẩu chứ chưa có đơn vị nào gia công hay sản xuất được mấy cái món này.

Lúc nào em làm được con máy tiện em sẽ xin tư vấn từ bác và mọi người tiếp ạ. Vậy là máy tiện cnc phải có thay dao tự động mới bem được em này, haizzz...  :Smile: 

À còn kích thước thì nó không lớn bác ạ, cái ống nó có mấy kích thước thôi, vỏ ngoài 25, 38, 51, 63, 76 và 104mm bác ạ. Hôm nào vào Sì gòn em gửi bác mấy cục làm mẫu bác ngâm cứu chơi. Cách đây mấy tháng, lúc ở trong SG em có gọi điện cho bác nhờ làm giúp con máy phay khuôn nhôm cho ông anh ở Gò vấp, dưng mà cái lão này già rùi, ngoài 50 lâu òi nên chắc hắn cũng chả tiêu hoá được cái món lập trình, sau em xúi lão đi thuê đi cho nó lành, ngữ như em còn chết dở với món mach3 thì lão ý làm sao mà làm được  :Smile: 




> Xưởng của em nằm ở Thái bình bác ạ,
> Các cụ cứ gủi 2 D vào email em gia công cho...


Cụ sang bên Munich làm gì cho nó lạnh, về nước đi cụ ơi, mùa này chắc buổi sáng cụ bắt đầu công việc bới tuyết tìm xe òi. Nhiệt độ miền bắc đang vô cùng dễ chịu, gió mát hiu hiu, gái đẹp áo xanh áo đỏ lượn đầy đường, vui lém  :Smile:  về đi cụ ui  :Smile:

----------

Luyến, mpvmanh, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái này dung sai +/-0.02mm em tiện cơ dư sức!

Ngày xưa vẫn tiện chi tiết gá đặt cho bọn Nhật khu CN hoài...
Sau năm 2008 Bình Dương, Biên Hoà, Thủ Đức TPHCM nó đầy CNC nghĩa địa tràn về nên tiện tay vừa cực vừa không còn được giá như trước...

Bác có cục phôi nào thừa, quăng đây em tiện cho bác 1 cục kỉ niệm chơi!

----------


## Tuấn

Ặc, tiện dung sai được như bác thì cao thủ thật sự roài, bên em đang có một đội lắp máy trong ấy, để em xem có bạn nào xách xe chạy qua chỗ bác đưa bác cục mẫu bác xem thử, theo em hiểu thì độ chính xác không cần cao đâu ạ, nó chỉ là 2 cái mặt kẹp, giữa nó có gioăng cao su roài, hai mặt côn nó dùng cái clamp kẹp vào thui ợ. Hình em nó đây bác :



Các đơn vị lắp máy trong SG mạnh lắm bác, chắc chắn họ cần loại này rất nhiều, bác có trình độ cũng nên bớt chút thời gian để ý đến các mảng này, hiện tại giá của em nó nhập về vẫn đang ở trên giời bác ợ  :Smile:

----------


## mpvmanh

Mỗi ngày một nhiều thêm. Hàng tuần siêu tầm gần 100 Collets.











Măng ranh kẹp mũi khoan Nano....... Made in Germany by Albrecht

Chúc các bác năm mới phát tài

----------

duonghoang, Mr.L, thehiena2, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## vietnamcnc

[B]ắt chước Phạm văn Mách, lâu lâu choi supermini lathe!

Mới chỉ là dự án, còn tuỳ thuộc chủ đầu tư.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> [B]ắt chước Phạm văn Mách, lâu lâu choi supermini lathe!
> 
> Mới chỉ là dự án, còn tuỳ thuộc chủ đầu tư.


Anh kiếm đâu ra được cái bàn gá dao XY nhỏ thế?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Anh kiếm đâu ra được cái bàn gá dao XY nhỏ thế?


Của khách hàng đưa ấy mà!

Họ cũng yêu cầu mình chế  nhỏ gọn như thế, Mang cá, vít me răng... nhưng còn tuỳ số lượng mới làm được.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Của khách hàng đưa ấy mà!
> 
> Họ cũng yêu cầu mình chế  nhỏ gọn như thế, Mang cá, vít me răng... nhưng còn tuỳ số lượng mới làm được.


ah, Em cũng đang nghiên cứu loại này . Nhưng Mang cá thì hơi bị khó chiến
Em chơi Hiwin 7mm 1 con trượt, không biết có đủ cứng vứng ko??

----------


## mpvmanh

Đầu năm mua được của bác Nam mấy bộ NSK, giờ chế thì nó được ntn.







Vừa Tiện vừa máy phay

----------

Gamo, hoahong102, Mr.L, thuhanoi

----------


## mpvmanh

Phần điện tạm thời chưa có vỏ, 



Động cơ spindle quá khỏe cho con máy này

----------

hung1706

----------


## mpvmanh

Test trên máy tiện và phay:

----------

CKD, hoahong102, nhatson, thehiena2

----------


## CKD

Hic,, diễn đàn mình là CNCProVN.com nhe các bác.. khong phai CNCPro.VN đau. Cái CNCPro.VN của bác nào ngoài bắc ấy, dinh toi vu an ben thegioi chuoi roi  :Smile:

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Tien Manh

> Hic,, diễn đàn mình là CNCProVN.com nhe các bác.. khong phai CNCPro.VN đau. Cái CNCPro.VN của bác nào ngoài bắc ấy, dinh toi vu an ben thegioi chuoi roi


Sure luôn là của các thím bên Đông Phương Bất Bại nhé  :Cool:

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

Tiếp tục chế tạo,









 :Cool:

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## itanium7000

Bác *mpvmanh* phục hồi những máy tiện này để làm gì thế?

----------


## mpvmanh

> Bác *mpvmanh* phục hồi những máy tiện này để làm gì thế?


Hàng này các hãng lớn ko còn sản xuất nũa anh àh, Mà hầu như bị thiếu rất nhiều linh kiện thay thế.

----------


## mpvmanh

Lần đầu tiên ra quân gia công 70 bàn gá dao XY, và Quick tools change nano

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## mpvmanh

Ray trượt hiwin 7mm . Con đường phía trước còn dài lắm....

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## hoctap256

> 


nghe ông thạc sĩ hay giảng viên gì chém gió đưa hàng này sang đức cơ mà nhỉ .... sao nó lại xuất hiện ở việt nam  :Big Grin: 
bác cần cắt dây giá bèo không em chỉ chỗ cho .........!

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## solero

> Lần đầu tiên ra quân gia công 70 bàn gá dao XY, và Quick tools change nano


Hàng này hình như từ Trung du miền núi phía Bắc chuyển xuống Đồng bằng sông Hồng thì phải? Haizzz noạn dồi noạn dồi...

----------


## mpvmanh

> Hàng này hình như từ Trung du miền núi phía Bắc chuyển xuống Đồng bằng sông Hồng thì phải? Haizzz noạn dồi noạn dồi...


Hàng này là hàng xuất khẩu, nhưng Made in Vietnam.  Phải trải qua nhiều dai doạn -cắt dây-phay-khoan-mạ Crôm...cụ ah.

----------


## mpvmanh

> nghe ông thạc sĩ hay giảng viên gì chém gió đưa hàng này sang đức cơ mà nhỉ .... sao nó lại xuất hiện ở việt nam 
> bác cần cắt dây giá bèo không em chỉ chỗ cho .........!


Cái chiếc màu trắng đang ở Munich rồi mà, chỗ anh cắt bao nhiêu trên cm vậy?

----------


## thehiena2

Thấy mpvmanh là hay đó chứ nhĩ, đẹp thật

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## hoctap256

> Cái chiếc màu trắng đang ở Munich rồi mà, chỗ anh cắt bao nhiêu trên cm vậy?


Hơn 1k tý thôi  :Smile:

----------


## mpvmanh

> Hơn 1k tý thôi


Thanks, khi nào cắt tiếp thì em alo cho anh..

----------


## mpvmanh

Tuần trước em mua được 20 chiếc dòng motor này.










Thông số:
Nguồn vào 24 v dc
3600 rpm
Có kêt nố́i với Encoder
Khi dùng tay quay trục sẽ tạo ra dòng điện.

Câu hỏi:
 Không biết sếp nó vào dòng loại motor gì   ?
Bây giờ em muốn điều khiển tốc độ trục quay nhanh- chậm thì phải dùng Bo mạch gì ?

Cụ nào biết thì giúp em với,\
Thanks

----------


## itanium7000

Anh sử dụng mạch DC motor dimmer điều khiển tốc độ bằng PWM lái FET hoặc BJT sử dụng chiết áp điều chỉnh (DC motor dimmer).
Ở VN bán sẵn mạch 12V-40V, 12V-60V...dòng 5A gì đó trở lên không có đảo chiều khoảng hơn 100k, có đảo chiều thì gần 200k hoặc hơn. Nhiều loại.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> Anh sử dụng mạch DC motor dimmer điều khiển tốc độ bằng PWM lái FET hoặc BJT sử dụng chiết áp điều chỉnh (DC motor dimmer).
> Ở VN bán sẵn mạch 12V-40V, 12V-60V...dòng 5A gì đó trở lên không có đảo chiều khoảng hơn 100k, có đảo chiều thì gần 200k hoặc hơn. Nhiều loại.



Có phải là cái này ko anh itanium7000? Em mới đặt mua trên Ebay 8$ từ China.

----------


## CKD

Nó đó bác Mạnh

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

̣̣̣̣Đầu năm chúc tất cả anh em trong diễn đàn An Lành-Phát triển  :Embarrassment: 

Ăn tết song rồi bắt tay vào công việc thôi.

Làm máy phải có dụng cụ đồ nghề, chưa có nên mình chế,









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TiP...ature=youtu.be

Khoan và taro 10-500rpm

Hoạt động như mong đợi,

Fly cutter Dao phay quạt:













Sử dụng ko ngon lắm.

----------

ppgas

----------


## hoahong102

Nhòn mấy thứ đẹp quá, không biết chủ thớt vẫn ở đức hay đã về việt nam, mà nếu ở việt nam thì ở đâu để giao lưu nhỉ, bác có thể sưu tập được cái "deckel s0 " nào giá mềm mềm hộ em không

----------


## mpvmanh

Em về Việt Nam rồi anh ah, em o Thái bình

----------


## mpvmanh

Do con phay quạt ko hiệu quả nên đầu tư thêm đĩa phay(face mill)

----------


## hoahong102

Bác inbox em dthoai với địa chỉ đi, em bện hải dương có dịp em ghé qua thăm, có ghì hay mà hữu nghị em múc về sưu tầm

----------


## mpvmanh

Sáng nay em đi cắt sắt :Embarrassment:

----------


## mpvmanh

Xếp hình song rồi hàn thì được như thế này các bác ợ.











Em mới tập hàn các cụ chấm cho em được mấy điểm?

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## cty686

Có lẽ bác tập 1 năm rồi mới hàn được thế.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Có lẽ bác tập 1 năm rồi mới hàn được thế.


Bác nói hơi quá! Em hàn bằng que 4 ly, nghe các tiền bối nói : đặt que hàn 45 độ, kéo từ trên xuống và ngồi trong tư thế thật thoải mái.. :Smile: 

Em mới hàn được hết 2 bó que

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác nói hơi quá! Em hàn bằng que 4 ly, nghe các tiền bối nói : đặt que hàn 45 độ, kéo từ trên xuống và ngồi trong tư thế thật thoải mái..
> 
> Em mới hàn được hết 2 bó que


Ý đừng kéo từ trên xuống dưới bác, để ngang dễ làm hơn

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

to be continued........

Cho lên máy tiện để tiện chân không,nhưng không khả thi lắm.







Cho lên máy phay vậy.















vài hình ảnh thay lời muốn nói :Smile:

----------

mig21

----------


## Nam CNC

tội nghiệp vùng quê xa thiếu thốn  , mua sắt , hàn , phay , tiện .... tà le hột me chỉ để mỗi làm cái bàn so , chả bù cho em dư dả , cho chú gì đó mượn cái tấm sắt mài siêu mịn mà giờ chưa biết lưu lạc nơi đâu , còn 1 cái bàn map ceramic thì kê giấy nhám mài , kê cái động cơ ... còn đi bãi thì thấy cái bàn đá làm đế máy của cái máy gì đó , chắc siêu phẳng , vậy mà không thèm mua , mua xong sao vác về , chắc 300Kg chứ chẳng chơi.

----------


## hoahong102

em góp ý ty, bác thử nghiên cứu phương án đúc xem, cũng không đắt lắm đậu, nghe đâu bên nam định có chỗ nhận đúc ấy, ai lại đi vừa phay vừa hàn thế chưa xịn

----------


## mpvmanh

> tội nghiệp vùng quê xa thiếu thốn  , mua sắt , hàn , phay , tiện .... tà le hột me chỉ để mỗi làm cái bàn so , chả bù cho em dư dả , cho chú gì đó mượn cái tấm sắt mài siêu mịn mà giờ chưa biết lưu lạc nơi đâu , còn 1 cái bàn map ceramic thì kê giấy nhám mài , kê cái động cơ ... còn đi bãi thì thấy cái bàn đá làm đế máy của cái máy gì đó , chắc siêu phẳng , vậy mà không thèm mua , mua xong sao vác về , chắc 300Kg chứ chẳng chơi.


Hihihi.. Chưa lộ rõ nguyên hình đâu anh Nam ơi

----------


## hoahong102

đây chắc là bàn X Y mini máy tiện mini, nếu làm trên chục cái sao ko đúc rồi nguội lại nhìn cho nó xịn ạ

----------


## mpvmanh

> em góp ý ty, bác thử nghiên cứu phương án đúc xem, cũng không đắt lắm đậu, nghe đâu bên nam định có chỗ nhận đúc ấy, ai lại đi vừa phay vừa hàn thế chưa xịn


Gia công nhiều chắc em cũng phải đi đúc thồi, phay nhiều cũng oải lắm!

----------


## mpvmanh

Hiện nguyên hình là 1 con nano cnc mill 65x65mm.

----------


## mpvmanh

Phòng tắm nhà em đây các bác!

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

cuối cùng chú cũng chịu về VN chiến đấu , hi vọng ra máy nhanh nhanh khoe chơi.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## sieunhim

> tội nghiệp vùng quê xa thiếu thốn  , mua sắt , hàn , phay , tiện .... tà le hột me chỉ để mỗi làm cái bàn so , chả bù cho em dư dả , cho chú gì đó mượn cái tấm sắt mài siêu mịn mà giờ chưa biết lưu lạc nơi đâu , còn 1 cái bàn map ceramic thì kê giấy nhám mài , kê cái động cơ ... còn đi bãi thì thấy cái bàn đá làm đế máy của cái máy gì đó , chắc siêu phẳng , vậy mà không thèm mua , mua xong sao vác về , chắc 300Kg chứ chẳng chơi.


Em mượn bác ơi, mà bữa giờ bận quá, định trả a trong tết rồi nhưng dọn vp cty sang nhà mới vẫn chưa xong hjc hjc  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  đang ke thời gian trong tuần để trả a chứ qua tuần e lại ra bắc rồi  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## mpvmanh

Chế thêm con máy (cnc router 80x90x2,2KW spindle) phục vụ trong gia đình và phay vỏ hộp gỗ.
Cụ nào có nhôm mặt bàn ko dùng đến để lại cho em với

----------


## mpvmanh

Sắp xong rồi các cụ ơi.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, hung1706, ppgas

----------


## terminaterx300

trục Z nhìn phiêu vãi lolz , nẹp cho em nó cái ke đi  :Wink:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> trục Z nhìn phiêu vãi lolz , nẹp cho em nó cái ke đi


cai lưng mỏng manh quá àh .dễ bị còng lưng đó nhe .chống thêm gậy đi cụ ơi
 thêm cho 2 cái gân vào  lưng là ok

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái lưng mỏng manh thiệt  :Big Grin: 
của em nè, cái lưng vầy mà còn sợ cõng con ghệ 30kg ko nổi nè:



em đang còn dư cái ke trục Z giống này nè, cần hú em nhé.

----------


## hung1706

hehe em nó mới hiện hình mà các bác...chắc bác mpvmanh còn dự tính nữa mà  :Big Grin: . 
với cấu hình này chắc ăn nhôm mỏng mỏng cũng ok rồi

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

Thanks các bác đã tư vấn, em đập bỏ đi làm lại:

----------


## mpvmanh

Đã thay đổi, trục Z cứng vững hơn và spindle 2,2 kw

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, Ga con, Mr.L, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đẹp rồi cụ ah.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Vincent

khung máy cứ phải đúc nhìn mới ngon , cắt hàn phay mất công quá

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hàn thôi bác ạ.máy nhỏ hàn rồi có sẵn máy thì phay luôn 
bệ đúc thì đẹp và đầm hơn nhưng có phải chỗ nào cũng gần chỗ đúc đâu .đi xa thì mất công quá
Đúc một cái bệ con con không biết giá có rẻ không nữa

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

Test thử thì thấy cũng ưng cái bụng.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Nam CNC

con dao này phi 0.5mm không ? nếu 0.5mm chạy chậm như vậy thì nhát tay quá hehe , muốn nhanh phải xử dụng đúng loại đồng thau , mua nhằm thau dẻo ( hay gọi bản kẻm ) chạy banh xác dao luôn. Đưa về Đức à ?

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> con dao này phi 0.5mm không ? nếu 0.5mm chạy chậm như vậy thì nhát tay quá hehe , muốn nhanh phải xử dụng đúng loại đồng thau , mua nhằm thau dẻo ( hay gọi bản kẻm ) chạy banh xác dao luôn. Đưa về Đức à ?


Em có gọi điện định hỏi đại ca về tốc độ cắt trên vật liệu đồng, nhưng đại ca còn đang ngủ

Trên Video là F120, dao phay 0,5 -rpm20000

----------


## Nam CNC

dao chạy bên mình V-bit 45 độ , ăn sâu 0.5mm, tốc độ 510mm/min , nói chung dao tự mài nên dám liều , còn con dao này mua , giá trên 100K , cẩn thận 1 xíu thì tốt.

Đúng loại thau thì không sợ dính dao , dao 0.5mm endmill ăn 0.2 vô tư , tốc độ thì nghĩ 200-300mm không thành vấn đề , nếu loại dao tốt , me dao cực bén ăn ngọt , đẩy lên tốc độ cao hơn nữa , sao cho spindle quay 20K thôi ? lên được 24 k thì cứ chơi đủ đi.

tốt nhất nên mua dao tốt sẽ hiệu quả hơn , đang dùng XCT china , 55 độ, cán 6mm , me dao bén nhất trong các loại từng xài , thấy rất hiệu quả trên giá tiền. Spindle hiện tại đang chạy 30Krpm.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

Tiếp tục này các cụ ơi, máy tiện cnc 4 trục chuyên dụng dành cho chế tạo đoofng hồ.

----------

CKD, Ga con, kametoco, khoa.address, secondhand

----------


## mpvmanh

Song kiếm họp bích,1 phay 1 tiện cnc

----------

anhcos, blacksky2411, CKD, cnclaivung, duonghoang, Gamo, hoangmanh, huanpt, Mạnh Tường, Mr.L, Nam CNC, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## mpvmanh

Giờ mới có video này các cụ. Làm ốc M1







Con máy sau em sẽ cải tiến có ly hợp từ

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, GORLAK, haiquanckbn, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, secondhand, thuhanoi

----------


## cnclaivung

hóng ly hợp từ

----------


## mpvmanh

> hóng ly hợp từ


coming soon!!!!

----------


## mpvmanh

Hi các bác,
Sau một thời lên núi luyện võ. MPVMANH Đã chở lại còn lợi hại hơn sưa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Sản phẩm mới bên Mạnh mới ra lò cho mấy bác chơi máy tiện đồng hồ.
Phiên bản đầu,thay dao nhanh.

----------

Diyodira, QuyND

----------


## huanpt

Làm chơi hay thương mại rồi bác

----------


## mpvmanh

> Làm chơi hay thương mại rồi bác


Em lam 20 bộ cho mấy ông tây già thôi.

----------


## mpvmanh

Máy tiện của MPVMANH Phiên bản 2...

Máy tiện 3 trục có trục C.
HT 400X550 MACH3
Ray XY Bản 30, vitme 2004 C2
Dộng cơ 3 truc 8Nm Hybrid leashine +trục C ac servo 2,6kw 
Động cơ trục chính 2.2-3.7kw
Ly hợp hơi

----------

khoa.address

----------


## mpvmanh

Máy phay C farme phiên bản đầu tay của MPV MANH.


Thông số cơ bản:
Ht: 320x220x250mm
Ray Thk shs35
Vitme 2004 C2
Motor X Y =8Nm Jmc hybrid 3 pha
Z = 10Nm Jmc hybrid 3 pha

Spindle 5.5kw 24000rpm ( Bt30 ATC option)

Mach3

Tổng nặng 1 tấn.

----------

anhcos, BÂTM, Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Ga con, Nam CNC, QuyND

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cao thủ thật. Nhìn cái cover chuyên nghiệp quá.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Fusionvie

> Máy phay C farme phiên bản đầu tay của MPV MANH.
> 
> 
> Thông số cơ bản:
> Ht: 320x220x250mm
> Ray Thk shs35
> Vitme 2004 C2
> Motor X Y =8Nm Jmc hybrid 3 pha
> Z = 10Nm Jmc hybrid 3 pha
> ...


Ray Y bao nhiêu thế bác? Bác có thể chia sẻ khoảng cách tâm ray Z là bao nhiêu ko

Thanks

----------


## telephonica

sắp  hoàn thành chưa ấy nhỉ , ko thấy cập nhật , hóng video

----------


## mpvmanh

> Ray Y bao nhiêu thế bác? Bác có thể chia sẻ khoảng cách tâm ray Z là bao nhiêu ko
> 
> Thanks


Ray trục Y là NSK LGY25 bác! Khoảng cách 2 ray song song là 250mm.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## mpvmanh

> sắp  hoàn thành chưa ấy nhỉ , ko thấy cập nhật , hóng video


Chạy ngon rồi bác, quên ko quay video. Bác xem tạm con cnc Router 6040 của e:

















Video test ko tải:

https://youtu.be/CgQw_vWVTRk

https://youtu.be/V5K8-vajm_Q

https://youtu.be/ATLm5h3SCtM

Chạy ko tải sai số 3 trục 0,005.

----------

anhcos, Ga con, kzam

----------


## dangthiencam

bác cho em giá tham khảo của một số máy mà bác đang có được không ạ? Em đang muốn đầu tư 1 máy với kinh phí hạn chế để nghiên cứu kĩ nghệ về đồng hồ ạ. Khi tham khảo trên ebay thì thấy vô số kiểu máy với vô số giá khác nhau khó lựa chọn quá ạ.  Em cảm ơn bác rất nhiều

----------


## mpvmanh

> bác cho em giá tham khảo của một số máy mà bác đang có được không ạ? Em đang muốn đầu tư 1 máy với kinh phí hạn chế để nghiên cứu kĩ nghệ về đồng hồ ạ. Khi tham khảo trên ebay thì thấy vô số kiểu máy với vô số giá khác nhau khó lựa chọn quá ạ.  Em cảm ơn bác rất nhiều


Chào anh,
Đây là sdt của em: 01656161850
Hoặc Zalo : 0049017671616785
Để được tư vấn a nhé!

----------


## vufree

> Chào anh,
> Đây là sdt của em: 01656161850
> Hoặc Zalo : 0049017671616785
> Để được tư vấn a nhé!


Thích con Phay tiện liên hợp của Bác quá. Bác dùng chương trình gì tạo Gcode để Nó vừa tiện vừa phay được vậy Bác? Thanks

----------

mpvmanh

----------

